
Vim University - Screencasts and Articles for Serious Vim Students - mcobrien
http://vimuniversity.com/
======
r00k
Hey all.

I'm the author of the site and totally agree that RSS is desperately needed.
It's next on my list.

~~~
rubenfonseca
thanks!

------
readme
Would just like to mention these: <http://vimeo.com/6999927>

These videos cover most of the basics and show the true power of vim. They
would be a great warm-up course before taking on OP's videos.

~~~
danneu
Wyatt's sense of humor really makes his videos (and Vim) accessible.

------
mcobrien
If you're hungry for more, <http://vimcasts.org/> is awesome, but sadly hasn't
been updated in a while.

~~~
nimrody
Screencasts may take some time and effort to produce. However, someone should
really continue the Daily VIM tip blog: <http://dailyvim.blogspot.com/>

------
nuttendorfer
The site offers a newsletter and Twitter, I'd much rather have a feed to
subscribe to. Is it hidden/is anybody working on, for example, a Yahoo Pipe?

~~~
rubenfonseca
I second that, it's 2012 and I don't maintain a list of websites I check
everyday for updates :)

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
Ironically, I _do_ maintain a list of websites that I check every day for
updates.

I think RSS is the greatest thing since sliced white bread, and it was killing
me. I literally once spent an entire unemployed day reading what was in my
reader. When I got to the end there was more, and I just kept rolling that
rock up the hill. So that particular tool is wide open for abuse by me. "You
can just skim the subject lines" never meant anything to me, it's all just so
damned _interesting_.

My solution was to kill my reader, put a few "daily" bookmarks in my toolbar
(this is one of them), and put a bunch of sites in an "often" folder which
I'll browse when I have time. Which works better for me. Most people probably
don't have this problem.

~~~
yabai
I hace also been overloaded with things to read in my feed reader. I'm
constantly cutting and adding feeds to try and keep the volume down. After
all, I cannot read everything and am probably not interested in most of it.

Our generation and probably generations to come will have to think of creative
ways to manage the large ammount of information we are confronted with on a
daily basis. Perhaps coming to the realization that you cant follow and stay
current with everything (I am not there yet).

~~~
nuttendorfer
I think on of the main problems in this area is, that if you personalize the
information too much you'll live in a bubble. Thus you need to find a way to
include important news outside of it.

------
stewbrew
Do people here have suggestions about how to best make vim screencasts? What
would be the best way to capture key presses and their results in vim? Any
recommendations? Since it's basically about text and key presses, I'd assume
that one would choose slightly different tools than for more graphically
oriented UIs.

~~~
r00k
I've used keycastr in the past (OS X) for showing the keys I'm pressing. It's
a little distracting though.

I've found that with sufficient narration, I don't need it.

------
etrautmann
r00k, thanks and keep them coming. The tagline at the top "Detailed Vim
content...." seems to target the site at more experienced users, whereas most
of your content (so far) is focused on the first-week vim user.

~~~
r00k
Well, detailed doesn't necessarily mean advanced :), but I'm planning on
releasing advanced content too.

------
nsomaru
i see the URL for the posts contains "sample". Is the author intending on
charging for content?

~~~
r00k
Yep, I plan on having a mix of free and paid content.

------
ebrink
This is amazing, thank you very much. I look forward to beingg done with nano
and notepad++!

~~~
Derbasti
Lets do it for Notepad and TextEdit, too!

------
scrrr
I think in this special case, it's much faster to google and read instead of
watching a relatively long video.

For example searching how to save a Vim-macro yields this very useful result:
<http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Macros>

~~~
mise
I agree that watching videos is a pain sometimes when you want specific
information.

On the other hand, watching a person do the task can be a nice "breakthrough"
from the eyes of a noob.

For example, I've watched some <https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/> videos. I
could have read an article that says the same things, but you get a nice
context for the reasoning. You see the thing happen. It's nice for the
programming perspective, perhaps not for looking up certain macros.

~~~
johncoltrane
Watching Derek Wyatt's screencast was very motivating when I switched from
TextMate but I don't think I've learned much from his videos. Everything goes
too fast, you can't really move around the video in an intuitive manner and
the guy is too distractingly funny.

Forcing myself to use Vim everyday for everything for a few weeks (and all the
vim-related googling that ensued) sure helped me a lot more than these
screencasts.

But again, those are very exciting and it sure helps to stay excited when you
have a mountain to climb.

------
desireco42
r00k as someone who really like vim and use it daily, I have to say I have
fairly negative impression of your effort here. I wish you well as fellow vim
user.

~~~
r00k
Can you explain why you have that impression?

------
cdi
This obsession with text editing efficiency is getting out of hand.

~~~
yabai
Ok...I took the bait! This might be true! I run Linux therefore most
configuration is done with a text editor. I suppose if you are not a developer
and don't run *nix you might not see the importance of effeciency while text
editing.

I guess there are many worse things to be obsessed with :-)

~~~
derwiki
On the other hand, I feel so slow and inefficient when I use a text entry box
that DOESN'T have vim bindings.

